# 1216 update/action now



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area.

Call your senator NOW, do not email, for a *No vote on 1216.* Talk about drama in North Dakota, there is another chance in an hour.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Called and e-mailed yesterday. No reply on either. She has been a total disappointment to say the least!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This bill will be revoted within the hour. Outfitters are pounding the nay votes to switch them.

Going to be a squeaker.

Call your senator for a NO on 1216...........NOW

toll-free 888-635-3447

There is not enough time to email.


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Just called and had my dad, grandma, aunt and uncle call. Everyone needs to do the same ASAP...time is running out.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just called and it is going to Judy Lee in the Senate now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'd like to be a fly on the wall up there now. They say it is going nuts, both ways.

Any minute now.


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Keep calling, every one counts!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

reconsideration failed---the bill stands


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

What's the chance that the govenor won't sign it?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MRN said:


> What's the chance that the govenor won't sign it?


I'd say the chances range somewhere between 0% to 0%.


----------

